
An Unusual Tool in Hiring the Right Person (1998) - dandrewsen
http://www.nytimes.com/1998/09/27/nyregion/an-unusual-tool-in-hiring-the-right-person.html
======
itistoday2
This is an advertisement for a $50 quiz with 36 multiple choice questions.

~~~
tdicola
Not only that, the article is almost 20 years old.

------
JSeymourATL
Interesting flashback article from 1998!

Here's a more recent podcast on behavioral profiling, Scott Britton with Steve
Sisler>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYywbJT5TOU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYywbJT5TOU)

------
sk5t
I wonder how the effectiveness of this test in the workplace would stack up
against the following:

    
    
      * Myers Briggs
      * Big 5
      * Weekly horoscope
      * Sugar pill
      * Japanese radio calisthenics

~~~
pinewurst
I was surprised recently when a job application resulted in a request/demand
for me to take personality tests. In a long career, this was the first time*
I've seen it. Which of course was grounds for immediately disconnecting myself
from further discussion with this company.

*Though I've seen weird stuff with a company having a psychologist on the payroll that one had to "see".

------
hliyan
I was expecting yet another Myers-Briggs, but I found the actual test (36
questions, each with 4 aspects and least/most options) interesting. I don't
know how effective it'll be at gauging employees, but I think it does a good
job of minimizing opportunities for 'gaming' the test. Almost all the options
are fairly neutral.

I took the test, but sadly, I'm not willing to pay that $50 to see the
results!

------
redwood
Feels like 1960s writing

